# 721 can handle manual timer events up to 35 years in advance!



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

While playing with the timers on the 721, I discovered that I could set up a manual timer event up to 35 years in advance. I successfully set up a timer for 7/22/2037. If I set up a timer for 7/22/2038 or later, it incorrectly tells me that the date has already passed.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

What's on TV on July 22, 2037? The 721 won't
last that long, TV networks as we know them
may not last that long, major league baseball
probably won't last that long, heck I may
not last that long!I'll be 85! LOL!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am willing to bet that Bob Barker will still be hosting the Price is Right 35 years from now.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski, Come on Down!!!!!!


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Wanna give Dish tech support a good laugh? Tell them that they have a timer bug on the 721 that only happens when you set a manual timer event more than 35 years in advance!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

They might call the guys in white suits after you! :evilgrin:


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Obviously they don't understand FOX scheduling.... they way they can shows, it's not safe making a timer 35 MINUTES in advance.... :lol:


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Unix time_t.. It's a signed integer. Anything after Mon Jan 18 19:14:07 2038 GMT is in the past =)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I hate paradox's! 



> _Originally posted by bfennema _
> *Unix time_t.. It's a signed integer. Anything after Mon Jan 18 19:14:07 2038 GMT is in the past =) *


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Good, now I won't miss the 40th season of Farscape!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

well if that asteriod hits in 2019 none of this will matter.


----------

